# My tigrinus



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

He's about 11-12" now. I got him from m_class2g about a year ago.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Well done raising the tig! Credit goes out to you


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome job he looks very healthy


----------

